# Best TF quote ever lol



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

:lpf:


----------



## asd (Jun 10, 2015)

Nice said.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

"...no peeing section in the swimming pool..." did not originate with me, I just applied it to bees. The first time I heard it was in reference to the "no smoking section of the airplane" back when there still was one and went: "a smoking section on an airplane is like having a peeing section in a swimming pool."


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

fair enough, but I still love how you applied it.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Yes, I think it applies very aptly to a beehive and is such a vivid visualization of the issue...


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Aptly put indeed. The chlorine (applied chemical) kills any bad stuff in the pool water....otherwise nobody would ever go swimming in one. Heck MB, even I like the analogy.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Yes, my comment got removed.

Lol.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Yes, seems of late, members are ignoring the forum rules.



> *Double posting/Cross posting.* Don't do it.


http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?226194-Forum-Rules


----------



## Cub (Feb 14, 2013)

Not exactly a TF quote, but defining 'feral,' Oldtimer's can't be beat...

TF Extremist definition - If I own them they are feral survivors. But if they live in a commercial beekeepers hive they are domesticated.

Average Beesource Users definition - The bees are feral if I say they are. Or if I caught them from any swarm they are feral.

My definition - all bees are feral.

Michael Bush definition - The genetics doesn't matter, it only matters if they are on natural small cell comb. When I treated my bees they all died, when I stopped treating them none of them died of mites.

Solomon Parker definition - I do not baby my bees or pour chemicals into the hives, they are feral survivors. That's until I discovered my neighbour was a commercial queen breeder then most of my bees died, it's his fault.

Modernist Pseudoscientist definition - The bees are feral if they live in the Arnot Forest and have been allowed to "return to their original mite resistant genetics", we won't discuss that apis melifera did not originally have mites or mite resistant genetics.


Disclaimer :- No resemblance to persons living or dead is intended, artistic license has been taken.


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Yes, license has been taken.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

OT hit it on the head with that one :lpf:


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Have a feeling this is headed to Tailgater. See you when it does. G


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Decided to delete this time.


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

One of my favorites, "I'm treatment free..right up until the time I have to treat." :lpf: Guess this holds true for every beekeeper I like to think of us all as treatment free :scratch:


----------



## tim8557 (Feb 6, 2015)

"In 35 years od beekeeping I have come to the realization that the bees can fix all of my mistakes." The signature of a member here.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

tim8557 said:


> "In 35 years od beekeeping I have come to the realization that the bees can fix all of my mistakes." The signature of a member here.


I think its " _*Most*_ of my mistakes"............


----------

